# The Bestest army lists



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am new to this whole army list thing, even though i have played for about two years. what do you think is a good army list, why, and an example army list that fits what you mean eg say Deamon Hunters heavy with Grey Knights cause they are really good against most foes, a bit like this
HQ
Captain Stern

Elites
Grey Knight Terminators

Troops
Grey Knights in power armour x3
Stormtroopers x1

Heavy Support
Land Raider Crusader

I don't know whether this is good or not

Ta


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

dont think there is a be all and end all list, pends on your style, own tactics ect and a bit off general luck as well 

double lash csm lists seam to be the goods of late.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeh thats what i mean the best army list you can think of, which i just assumed would be one that fited your playstyle.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Grey knights are a no brainer.

The best troop choice in game.
The best Elite choice in game.
One of the Best HQ choices in game.
One of the best Heavy support choices in game.

A pure strain Grey Knight list is for players who are unable to build anything tactically flexible. Granted, your always out numbered, but they have more than enough rules to compensate for it.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

First off, I'm going to start off by saying; A Grey Knights force is _not_ Really good against any particular foe, even with the most competitively designed Grey Knight List, you're probably going to get beaten, badly.

Sure they're good, but they are certainly not cost effective for something that dies just as easily as marines do (The Shrouding... Really isn't that good).

And we aren't allowed to give you points cost, sorry. My advice to you would be to try and get a hold of the Codex, then you can check out the points and have a better idea of how to build an army.

P.S. Do you need help with List writing in General? Or just with the Daemonhunters?


----------



## drummerholt1234 (May 27, 2009)

Haekmo said:


> dont think there is a be all and end all list, pends on your style, own tactics ect and a bit off general luck as well
> 
> double lash csm lists seam to be the goods of late.



Double lash armies arent that good against a nuke choir as far as daemonhunters they can be awesome or just plain bad depending on who uses them and how like any list.


----------

